# mini lights dim



## leighanned123 (Sep 3, 2011)

can someone please help me...ive got a mini one 03 plate im havin problems with ...when my engine's running and i turn my sterring wheel my lights dim ..ive had the battry alternator & powersterring all checked ther fine....its like driving with no lights when goin round a corner please help xx


----------

